# Wholesale Supplies Plus Flash Sale



## lsg (Feb 6, 2014)

Sale on molds until 5pm

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/StoreGroup.aspx?CatalogID=1&GroupID=261&GroupName=SOAP+MOLDS


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the alert!  I'm not getting anything at this time but it was good to know.

I have been wondering about the silicone loaf molds (such as WSP sells), with nice square corners, is it difficult to get the loaf out without damaging the corners?  I am tempted to get that type; I have loaf molds with rounded corners and I consider that soap unsellable (and end up with a lot of samples!)


----------



## Jencat (Feb 6, 2014)

I was excited when I saw their e-mail.  Then I checked the prices and discovered that most of them are only about a dollar off.  Better than nothing, but not much of a discount.


----------

